# זרק



## Le Bélier

I am familiar with this verb in the sense of הילד זורק את הכדור, but Milon Morfix also indicates that it can be used to mean _to throw away, to dispose of.  _Is it grammatically correct to say קראתי את העתון כך אזרוק אותו?


----------



## yuval9

morfix dictionary was right
did you mean:
קראתי את העיתון, אחר כך אזרוק אותו
?
this is correct, like when you "throw"  garbage


----------



## ks20495

> this is correct, like when you "throw" garbage



יובל, באנגלית לא אומרים סתם "throw the garbage." צריך לומר "throw away the garbage".



> Is it grammatically correct to say קראתי את העתון כך אזרוק אותו?


Le Bélier, your use of "זרק" is correct. But, your original sentence reads: "I read the newspaper *this is how* I will throw it away" (קראתי את העיתון *כך *אני אזרוק אותו.)

Is that what you meant to say?


----------



## Le Bélier

ks20495 said:


> יובל, באנגלית לא אומרים סתם "throw the garbage." צריך לומר "throw away the garbage".




אני מסכים; _throw away the garbage _זה נכון.
​ 


ks20495 said:


> Le Bélier, your use of "זרק" is correct. But, your original sentence reads: "I read the newspaper *this is how* I will throw it away" (קראתי את העיתון *כך *אני אזרוק אותו.)
> 
> Is that what you meant to say?





לא.  האים זה יותר טוב אם אני משנה את *כך *ל*אז*? המישפט באנגלית היה _I read the newspaper, so I will throw it away._

​


----------



## ks20495

No. You should use "לכן", which means "therefore." 
(Unlike "therefore", "לכן" is used casually and conversationally.)

I would also add "כְּבַר" (already).

.כבר קראתי את העיתון, לכן אזרוק אותו

_I've already read the paper, so I'll throw it out._​Here's the rundown on the three words:

"כך" or "ככה" means "like this/that", "this/that way", "this/that is how"
.אני תמיד אוכל ירקות. ככה אני שומר על הבריאות
_I always eat vegetables. That's how I stay healthy._​
"אז" means either "so" or "then" (see examples)
?אז מה אתה רוצה 
_So what do you want?_ (Only this use of "so". Not the use of "so" that means "therefore" in English.)​
OR

קראתי את הספר, ואז ראיתי את הסרט. 
_I read the book, and then I saw the movie._​


----------



## elroy

ks20495 said:


> ?אז מה אתה רוצה_
> So what do you want?_ (Only this use of "so". Not the use of "so" that means "therefore" in English.)


 Really???  You can't say אני עייף אז אלך לישון?


----------



## ks20495

You can say that. But, it's a colloquial usage of "אז". (I apologize for contradicting myself. I guess I was thinking too hard about the differences )

If you want to indicate cause-and-effect clearly, "לֹכן" is definitely better.

For example, I would say: 
.היה לא כאב ראש. לכן לא באתי למסיבה
_I had a headache. That's why I didn't come to the party._


----------



## origumi

elroy said:


> Really??? You can't say אני עייף אז אלך לישון?


This is an interesting point. אני עייף אז אלך לישון sounds very natural, while קראתי את העיתון אז אזרוק אותו certainly not. The colloquial use of אז covers the former (A therefore B) but not the latter (A therefore nothing prevents B). That is - when one is tired, it's clear that he wants to sleep. But when one reads the newspaper, it's not so sure whether she'd throw it away.


----------



## yuval9

origumi said:


> This is an interesting point. אני עייף אז אלך לישון sounds very natural, while קראתי את העיתון אז אזרוק אותו certainly not. The colloquial use of אז covers the former (A therefore B) but not the latter (A therefore nothing prevents B). That is - when one is tired, it's clear that he wants to sleep. But when one reads the newspaper, it's not so sure whether she'd throw it away.


it makes sense:
קראתי את העיתון, אז אני יכול לזרוק אותו
sounds more natural


----------



## BillyBaynu

What we have here is עברית של אולפן vs. עברית של הרחוב
I vote for the latter.


----------



## ks20495

?ז"א עברית של הרחוב


----------



## BillyBaynu

אז בסדר חבבי
 עברית אינה שפת אם שלי
 אז לפני שאגיב
 נא להסביר לי
 ? מה אמרת ז"א


----------



## ks20495

סליחה! I thought it said Hebrew next to your native language. 

ז"א is a contraction of "זאת אומרת" ("it/you mean[s]).

I just wasn't sure if you meant for us to read left-to-right or right-to-left when you said "the latter"


----------



## BillyBaynu

תודה
I was trying to be funny and thought I had made a mistake.  I guess I wasn't clear.  
I meant  של רחוב.  Despite several months in  אולפן, I learned most of my  עברית on the streets of  אופקים where I lived for two years, since there were no  דברי אנגלית when I lived there (1978-1980).


----------

